# After MBBS



## Parisa Shaikh (Jun 4, 2012)

hello,
i have graduated this year and our house jobs will start in august....i want to utilize this time but don't know how.....please help me with your suggestions...thank you.


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

1. You can review some subjects of past years. This well help you in preparation for getting admission for starting your specialization, for example, for FCPS part 1.

2. You can go to the hospital and learn some procedures and techniques from your seniors. This will help you in house job. Because in house job you are supposed to act more like a doctor rather than a student.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

There are lot of options apart from MD and MS that can be chosen as the career path after MBBS. Some of them are healthcare IT, hospital administration, healthcare management, Healthcare economics and many others.


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

You can pursue post graduation in specialities like general surgery, obstetrics & gynaecology, paediatrics, general medicine, etc. This will fetch you a degree of MD/MS/Diploma. For getting an admission, you need to give AIPGMEE exam. You may also pursue Diploma of National Board(DNB). Apart from this, you may aim for Combined Medical Services(CMS), Civil Services, MBA, Clinical Research, Masters in Health Administration, M.Tech in Biomedical Engineering & Biological Sciences, Masters in Medical Science & Technology(MMST). I would suggest you to aim at one of the courses & start preparing for it right away. With many online platforms available today, providing PG preparation, you may study at your own pace & convenience. One such platform, is MyPGMEE, whose lead author is Dr. Mudit Khanna. Since there are plenty of them available, you may check out others too. I wis you all the luck for your career.


----------

